# netzwerk aufbauen



## raphaelk (20. April 2004)

hallo, ich habe einen pc mit winxp prof. und einen laptop mit winxp home. was muss ich machen, um ein netzwerk aufzubauen? also bei rechne müssen ja erst einmal eine netzwerkkarte haben. und dann biede rechner mit einem netzwerkkabel verbinden? und braucht man dann noch irgendeine software? ich will vor allem mit den beiden rechnern übers netzwerk spielen...
und geht sowas auch über w-lan? und ist dort die übertragung der daten zu langsam?

p.s.: sorry, hab davon echt keine ahnung...


danke

gruss,
raph


----------



## snowdog (20. April 2004)

hallo !
das hast du richtig erkannt, beide rechner brauchen erst einmal eine netzwerkkarte. wenn du die beiden pcs direkt verbindest, also ohne HUB oder Switch dann brauchst du ein sogenanntes Crossover Kabel.
Also ein gekreuztest Netzwerkkabel, damit die Daten zwischen den Rechnern übertragen werden können.
Eine spezielle Software brauchst du nicht.
Du musst lediglich bei beiden Rechnern feste IP Adressen eintragen. Windows kann zwar automatisch vergeben aber die bessere Lösung ist das vergeben fest IPs.
Dies kannst du in der Systemsteuerung unter Netzwerkverbindungen tun.
Dort die TCP/IP Einstellungen deiner Netzwerkkarte wählen und eine IP vergeben.
Für private Netze ist das am besten 192.168.0.1 und der zweite Rechner 192.168.0.2 wobei bei beiden die Subnetmask auf 255.255.255.0 stehen muss.
Ist das geschehen versuchst du mal die Rechner untereinander zu pingen.
geh in die Eingabeaufforderung (Start -> Ausführen -> cmd)
und geb ein "ping 192.168.0.1" bzw vom anderen rechner 192.168.0.2 um zu testen ob eine verbindung besteht.

WLAN ist auch kein problem, für Spiele ist WLAN noch ausreichend, bei Datenübertragung von größeren Dateien ist dies aber eher eine langwierige angelegenheit...

so far

bei fragen einfach melden!

gruß
snowdog


----------



## Tim C. (20. April 2004)

*räusper*, ich dachte eigentlich das wäre nicht zu übersehen


----------



## snowdog (20. April 2004)

ähm...meinst du mich?
hab des halt einfach schnell runtergeschrieben...hehe


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. April 2004)

@snowdog: Ich glaube Tim meint eher raphaelk, weil er alles klein geschrieben hat. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Tigertarzan (27. September 2004)

Ich hab das auch schon wo anders in diesem Forum gepostet....sorry
aber ich hab diesen Eintrag erst jetzt (nachher) gefunden, und es passt glaub ich gut hierher:
Hab das alles gemacht, wie oben beschrieben, aber beim Pingen kommt eine Fehlermeldung (Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung).
Was tun?
btw: bin ein absoluter Nix-wisser in dem Bereich....


----------

